# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  المستقلة للانتخاب تعلن اسماء الفائزين في37 دائرة انتخابية

## دموع الغصون

*

 عمان 24 كانون الثاني (بترا)- اعلن الناطق الاعلامي باسم الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب حسين بني هاني النتائج الاولية لـ 37 دائرة انتخابية من اصل 45 دائرة وجاءت النتائج على النحو التالي: عمان الاولى وفاز فيها كل من خليل حسين خليل عطية وحصل على 19399 صوتا ومحمد راشد البرايسة وحصل على 6981 صوتا وهايل مفلح الدعجة وحصل على 3305 اصوات واحمد رجب الجالودي وحصل على 3080 صوتا وطلال محمد الشريف وحصل على 2814 صوتا.

عمان الثانية وفاز فيها كل من : رائد حسان الكوز وحصل على 6347 صوتا والدكتور محمد خليل الدوايمة وحصل على 5548 صوتا ويحيى محمد السعود وحصل على 5855 صوتا ومحمد علي المحسيري وحصل على 5162 صوتا ويوسف احمد القرنة وحصل على4608 اصوات.

عمان السادسة وفاز فيها كل من نصار القيسي وحصل على 5878 صوتا وعبدالجليل الزيود وحصل على 5390 صوتا وفاز بالمقعد الشركسي خير الدين هاكوز وحصل على 3296 صوتا.

عمان السابعة وفاز فيها عدنان خلف السواعير العجارمة وحصل على 5359 صوتا.

اربد الثانية وفاز فيها كل من محمد فؤاد الخصاونة وحصل على 4049 صوتا وحسني فندي الشياب وحصل على 3958 صوتا ، وعن المقعد المسيحي جميل النمري وحصل 2799 صوتا.

اربد الثالثة وفاز فيها محمد سليم الشرمان وحصل على 3407 اصوات .

اربد الرابعة وفاز فيها كل من عبدالكريم محمد الدرابسة وحصل على 12468 صوتا وفواز محمود الزعبي وحصل على 9763 صوتا.

اربد الخامسة وفاز فيها كل من عبدالله قاسم عبيدات وحصل على 5042 صوتا وباسل خلف الملكاوي وحصل على 3978 صوتا.

اربد السادسة وفاز فيها ياسين عبد المنعم بني ياسين وحصل على 8111 صوتا.

اربد السابعة وفاز فيها خالد محمود البكار وحصل على 11624 صوتا.

اربد الثامنة وفاز فيها باسل موسى علاونة وحصل على 6163 صوتا.

اربد التاسعة وفاز فيها محمود محسن مهيدات وحصل على 3905 اصوات.

البلقاء الثانية وفاز فيها شادي علي العدوان وحصل على 4868 صوتا.

البلقاء الثالثة وفاز فيها محمد عواد العلاقمه وحصل على 5609 اصوات.

البلقاء الرابعة وفاز فيها الدكتور مصطفى رمضان ياغي وحصل على 7691 صوتا.

الكرك الدائرة الثالثة وفاز فيها بسام عبدالسلام البطوش وحصل على 3622 صوتا ومدالله علي الطراونة وحصل على 3215 صوتا.

الكرك الرابعة وفاز فيها محمود عبداللطيف الهويمل وحصل على 4795 صوتا .

الكرك الخامسة وفاز فيها مصطفى نصر الرواشدة وحصل على 2280 صوتا .

الكرك السادسة وفاز فيها نايف عبدالسلام الليمون وحصل على 2897 صوتا .

معان الاولى وفاز فيها كل من امجد محمد ال خطاب وحصل على 3563 صوتا وعوض محمد كريشان وحصل على 2528 صوتا.

معان الثانية وفاز فيها بدر محمود الطورة وحصل على 1648 صوتا.

معان الثالثة وفاز فيها عدنان سليمان الفرجات وحصل على 3948 صوتا.

الزرقاء الاولى وفاز فيها كل من سمير عبدالله العرابي وحصل على 4505 اصوات واكريم سليم العوضات وحصل على 3833 صوتا ويوسف حسن ابو هويدي وحصل على 3799 صوتا وفاز بالتزكية مرزا فاسم بولاد عن المعقد الشياشي وفاز عن المقعد المسيحي طارق سامي خوري وحصل على 4718 صوتا .

الزرقاء الثانية وفاز فيها كل من محمد يوسف الدوايمة وحصل على 5557 صوتا وعلي سالم الخلايلة وحصل على 4577 صوتا وموسى رشيد الخلايلة وحصل على 3115 صوتا .

الزرقاء الثالثة وفاز فيها وصفي محمد الزيود 6555 صوتا .

الزرقاء الرابعة وفاز فيها كل من محمد جميل الظهراوي وحصل على 6286 صوتا وقصي احمد الدميسي وحصل على 5088 صوتا.

المفرق وفاز فيها كل من عبدالكريم فيصل الدغمي وحصل على 6192 صوتا ومفلح محمد الخزاعلة وحصل على 4092 صوتا ونايف زيد الخزاعلة وحصل على 3834 صوتا ومحمد مصلح الشديفات وحصل على 3580 صوتا.

العقبة وفاز فيها كل من محمد حريزي البدري وحصل على 3411 صوتا ومحمد علي الرياطي وحصل على 2531 صوتا.

جرش وفاز فيها كل من عبدالله خليف الخوالدة وحصل على 5324 صوتا ومفلح حمد الرحيمي وحصل على 4571 صوتا ومحمد عبدالفتاح هديب وحصل على 4189 صوتا وحصلت وفاء سعيد بني مصطفى على 3939 صوتا.

الطفيلة الاولى وفاز فيها كل من ابراهيم صبحي الشحاحده وحصل على 3005 اصوات وابراهيم سليمان العطيوي وحصل على 2562 صوتا ومحمد حمد القطاطشة وحصل على 2196 صوتا.

الطفيلة الثانية وفاز فيها محمد اسماعيل السعودي وحصل على 2229 صوتا.

مادبا الاولى وفاز فيها كل من عدنان سعيد ابو ركبة وحصل على 5436 صوتا وزيد حمد الشوابكة وحصل على 4375 صوتا وفاز عن المقعد المسيحي مصطفى ابراهيم الحمارنة وحصل على 1857 صوتا .

مادبا الثانية وفاز فيها كل من علي عواد السنيد وحصل على 5630 صوتا.

عجلون الاولى وفاز فيها كل من كمال احمد الزغول وحصل على 7452 وعلي صالح بني عطا وحصل على 6340 صوتا وعن المقعد المسيحي فاز رضا خليل حداد وحصل على 1500 صوتا.

بدو الشمال وفاز كل من حابس ركاد خليف الشبيب وحصل على 8237 صوتا وسعد هايل السرور وحصل على 6554 صوتا وضيف الله خليف بني خالد وحصل على 6111 صوتا.

بدو الوسط وفاز كل من سليمان حويله الزبن وحصل على 5371 صوتا وثامر ملوح الفايز وحصل على 4419 صوتا وحديثة جمال الخريشة وحصل على 4119 صوتا .

بدو الجنوب وفاز فيها كل من محمد فالح الحجايا وحصل على 4065 صوتا وسعد خلف الزوايدة وحصل على 3101 صوتا وضيف الله سعد السعيدين وحصل على2988 صوتا.

*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*وهآ هو خليل عطية
نآل الفوز بـ القليل مِن المجهود والكثير مِن الحُب والإحترآم
قليل مِن اللافتآت والتأخر في وضعهآ والكثير مِن السُمعة الطيبة
لـ تعمل على عودة وطن كمآ كآن وأفضَل لـ أجلنآ
صوتي لهُ دآئماً وأبداً

مبروك لـ بَعض الفآئزين لآ جميعهم*

----------

